# Food - Peanutbutter & ______ Sandwiches



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2005)

I like peanutbutter sandwiches. So much so, that I have tried various kinds of other condiments than jelly on them. So far I have had them with grape jelly (my fave kind of jelly), honey and chocolate syrup. Yes, chocolate syrup. I took some PB over to a friends house this past weekend and he didn't have any jelly so he put chocolate syrup on 'em instead. I have to admit, it wasn't at all bad. What other condiments besides jelly do you like on your PB sandwiches? And what other condiments would you reccommend to someone thats willing to try anything once?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like peanutbutter sandwiches. So much so, that I have tried various kinds of other condiments than jelly on them. So far I have had them with grape jelly (my fave kind of jelly), honey and chocolate syrup. Yes, chocolate syrup. I took some PB over to a friends house this past weekend and he didn't have any jelly so he put chocolate syrup on 'em instead. I have to admit, it wasn't at all bad. What other condiments besides jelly do you like on your PB sandwiches? And what other condiments would you reccommend to someone thats willing to try anything once?



 Bananas.  Mmmm.

I've heard that Australians don't eat PB&J/find it gross... find it so strange...


----------



## D_Sinclair (Jul 28, 2005)

Fluff!

Nothing beats peanut butter and spreadable marshmallow for an instant sugar high at 3 am.


----------



## Wystan (Jul 28, 2005)

PB and Mayonaisse....Actually pretty good.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 28, 2005)

Actually, I think peanut butter is largely an American thing.

I like peanut butter and grape jam (I find it is easier to spread than jelly).

I also like peanut butter and banana sandwiches. I don't make them nearly as often, though.

Start with a banana, and mush it up, and add peanut butter. They're really quite good. I see QD likes them as well.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 28, 2005)

Bacon


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 28, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Start with a banana, and mush it up, and add peanut butter. They're really quite good. I see QD likes them as well.




Mush it up?!  That's just gross!  

I like my bananas more on the green side of yellow (like, just turned yellow yellow) and sliced and placed on top of the peanut butter that way.  Makes for a sammich that's somewhat hard to handle at times - but darnit! it's good with a glass of milk.


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 28, 2005)

Accompanying Peanut Butter with anything other than Jelly is an abomination against God and Nature!  Damn yous! Damn yous!


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> PB and Mayonaisse....Actually pretty good.




I was gonna say the same thing. 

I love a good peanut butter and mayonaise sandwich.


----------



## Wystan (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow, That make 4 people including me that like it.....


----------



## Henry (Jul 28, 2005)

I've tried:

PB and Banana (including slicing the banana lengthwise and using it as the "bread")
PB and Cheese
PB, Cheese, Ham, and Jelly
PB and Jam
PB and Marshmellow spread
PB and chips

Haven't tried PB and Bacon, though. Perhaps I should try PB, Bacon, and Mayonnaise! Shouldn't that have a name, like "heartstopper", or something?


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Wow, That make 4 people including me that like it.....




I'm from the South. It's the law down there.


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Haven't tried PB and Bacon, though. Perhaps I should try PB, Bacon, and Mayonnaise! Shouldn't that have a name, like "heartstopper", or something?




Only if you deep fry it.


----------



## gamecat (Jul 28, 2005)

This reminds me of a time when i was a bit stoned... eating peanut butter straight from the jar seemed... appealing. Now I figured squirting in some chocolate syrup and chocolate chips would be good too.

Problem: The peanut butter was cold, and therefore hard. Gamecat puts peanut butter with chocolate chips and syrup in the microwave. Little remnants of foil on the lid of the jar created quite the electrical light show, and i ruined a jar of peanut butter. Augh.

| P | E | A | N | U | T |   | B | U | T | T | E | R |
       My anti-drug.


----------



## devilbat (Jul 28, 2005)

> This reminds me of a time when i was a bit stoned... eating peanut butter straight from the jar seemed... appealing. Now I figured squirting in some chocolate syrup and chocolate chips would be good too.
> 
> Problem: The peanut butter was cold, and therefore hard. Gamecat puts peanut butter with chocolate chips and syrup in the microwave. Little remnants of foil on the lid of the jar created quite the electrical light show, and i ruined a jar of peanut butter. Augh.




You should pitch that for the next "This is your brain on drugs" ad.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jul 28, 2005)

Reminds me of an episode of "Northern Exposure", a US TV show about a decade or so ago, about a Jewish doctor from New York who had his medical school tuition paid for by a little town in Alaska, in exchange for him (reluctantly) practicing medicine there.

At any rate, there's an episode in which a number of the characters are gathered in Dr. Fleischman's house, listening to an old guy tell them the story of how the town was founded.  Shelly (the ditzy blonde waitress at the local bar) has gone into the doctor's kitchen to make food for people.

Shelly: "PBJ, anyone?"
(someone else, can't remember who): "Sure, thanks!" (takes sandwich, takes a bite, scowls)
"What kind of jelly is in this?!?"
"Mint.  It's all that Doctor Fleischman had in his fridge."

Eeeew.


----------



## gamecat (Jul 28, 2005)

Another fact: You can't gargle peanut butter.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 28, 2005)

Just Peanut Butter. Why ruin a perfectly good PB sandwich by putting something else on it?


----------



## Tewligan (Jul 29, 2005)

Oooh, I love PB and mayonnaise! At least, I assume I still do - haven't had one in years.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 29, 2005)

*Grilled Peanut butter and Banana*. That's good eating.

*Peanut butter and Jellybean* was an interesting experiment that paid off.

*Peanut butter and Potato Chips. Deelish *


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 29, 2005)

Another vote for banana.  Sliced or mashed, doesn't matter, it's all good.  I've never tried it grilled, but I'm guessing that would be awesome.

I've found apple jelly really good with PB, but nothing beats my Mom's homemade strawberry jam with PB.....  

Now I want strawberry jam....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 29, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> PB and Cheese




I actually **really** like my waffles with PB, a slice of cheese, and syrup.  It works well with pancakes and french toast as well... but it's the best with waffles.  A friend of mine in middle school introduced me to the combination (it was a family tradition in their house on Saturday mornings)... I balked at first, but after trying it I gladly joined in their weekend ritual!!  It's SO GOOD!


----------



## HellHound (Jul 29, 2005)

My faves:

PB & Raspberry Jam
PB & Banana (the same way that QD likes em, just turned yellow bananas)

Billy's recommendation of Grilled PB & Banana was, according to my wife, Elvis' fave sandwich... (I was unaware of this).


----------



## reveal (Jul 29, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Billy's recommendation of Grilled PB & Banana was, according to my wife, Elvis' fave sandwich... (I was unaware of this).




They were actually deep fried peanut butter and banana sandwiches.


----------



## Tewligan (Jul 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I actually **really** like my waffles with PB, a slice of cheese, and syrup.  It works well with pancakes and french toast as well... but it's the best with waffles.  A friend of mine in middle school introduced me to the combination (it was a family tradition in their house on Saturday mornings)... I balked at first, but after trying it I gladly joined in their weekend ritual!!  It's SO GOOD!



Ah, ANOTHER thing I forgot. I really like PB&J sandwiches made with two waffles instead of slices of bread. I call it "the sandwich that the so-called experts said could never be made." Because it's a ridiculous name that makes me laugh.


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 29, 2005)

I love peanut butter & pickle sandwiches.  Gotta use the bread & butter chip style pickles, though.  Dill doesn't work as good.  I also like adding potato chips to the standard pb&j sandwich.  Peanut butter & cheese is good too, especially if you nuke it just long enough to soften the cheese, but not quite melt it.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 29, 2005)

As a kid I routinely ate pb & cheese, and pb & bologna.  I guess I needed the protien!


----------



## HellHound (Jul 29, 2005)

Forgot to mention a childhood fave - PB & Honey


----------



## HellHound (Jul 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> They were actually deep fried peanut butter and banana sandwiches.




Ok... that is no longer appetizing. That is verging on nasty.

Except, perhaps, whenI wake up with a nasty hangover and the grease tank is on empty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention a childhood fave - PB & Honey



Actually, it is right up there in the first post.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Jul 29, 2005)

D_Sinclair said:
			
		

> Fluff!
> 
> Nothing beats peanut butter and spreadable marshmallow for an instant sugar high at 3 am.




...and an instant sugar downer at 3:23 a.m.!

I like PB&J, and PB and banana sandwiches. Grilled PB and banana also sounds good.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jul 29, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> You should pitch that for the next "This is your brain on drugs" ad.



You _do_ realize those commercials are meant to persuade people not to do drugs, right?  Saying, "If you're stoned, there's gonna be a pretty lightshow" might not have the effect they're going for.

Of course, "mmmm.....fried eggs...." didn't necessarily work, either .

I understand that peanut butter is a largely American thing, just like Marmite is a British thing and Vegemite is an Australian thing (or do I have it backward?)  and Kim Chee is a Korean thing.  Based on this, I have a theory that every nation has a food that they adore and that the rest of the world recognizes as utterly repulsive.  

I mean, I eat peanut butter toast most mornings for breakfast; I love to make peanut butter cookies (and will probably make a big batch to see me through GenCon); a peanut butter and jelly sandwich is a superior comfort food; and I make a mean spicy peanut butter/ginger sauce for doing pseudo-Thai dishes.  But Kim Chee is revolting, I'm convinced they harvest Marmite from toilets that haven't been cleaned in months, and poutine is just a foul blasphemy against everything good and beautiful in the world.

Daniel


----------



## reveal (Jul 29, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention a childhood fave - PB & Honey




Mmmmmmm. That's a good sammich!


----------



## HellHound (Jul 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, it is right up there in the first post.




Sorry, meant to say: "*I* forgot to mention a childhood favourite: PB & Honey"


----------



## HellHound (Jul 29, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Poutine is just a foul blasphemy against everything good and beautiful in the world.




You just come to the Canadiana Suite while we're serving free poutine to everyone and try to convince people of that. No matter how frightened of it they began, everyone walked away impressed with Dextra's poutine.

Many became addicts.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 29, 2005)

How bout 
PB, manonase, bacon and Tomato. 
a great aunt from Oklahoma used to make these for my mother.  Apparently they are pretty good.


----------



## reveal (Jul 29, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> You just come to the Canadiana Suite while we're serving free poutine to everyone and try to convince people of that. No matter how frightened of it they began, everyone walked away impressed with Dextra's poutine.
> 
> Many became addicts.




Mmmmmm. That sounds good. I've never heard of poutine before so I looked it up. The Southerner in me just saw the word "gravy" and thought "Yup, gotta try it."

But at first I misread what you typed and thought people were impressed with Dextra's poontang and I wondered what the hell I was missing at GenCon.


----------



## thalmin (Jul 29, 2005)

Back in my college days, while workinf=g at a scout camp, we had lots of government PB, but no jelly. We tried, and I liked, peanutbutter and pickles, any kind.
The scouts are also to blame for this one: peanutbutter, colby cheese, and Buddig (sp?) smoked sliced meat.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 29, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention a childhood fave - PB & Honey



 I love this... but on toast and not regular bread.


----------



## fusangite (Jul 29, 2005)

I used to eat at a restaurant that did hamburgers with Indonesian peanut sauce; they were fabulous: peanut sauce, gouda cheese, mushrooms, dill pickle, mayonaise. Yum. I recommend peanut sauce as a standard hamburger condiment. Indonesian peanut sauce has a lot more range than standard peanut butter and is very easy to make.


----------



## Zweihänder (Jul 29, 2005)

Peanut butter and grapes.  It's crazy, but also crazy good.


----------



## Nareau (Jul 29, 2005)

As a kid, I LOVED PB and mustard sandwiches.  I've had them as an adult, and they're somehow not as appealing as they used to be...

Spider


----------



## thalmin (Jul 29, 2005)

Not as a sandwich, but once I tried peanutbutter on a baked potato.
Once.
Never again.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 29, 2005)

Peanut butter and margarine was a childhood favorite I have since grown disillusioned of. PB and honey is excellent. But my favorite is just plain peanut butter. And more peanut butter.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 29, 2005)

I like peanut butter with ice cream. Just spread a good layer in the bottom of the bowl and scoop the ice cream on top.


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 29, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I understand that peanut butter is a largely American thing, just like Marmite is a British thing and Vegemite is an Australian thing (or do I have it backward?)  and Kim Chee is a Korean thing.  Based on this, I have a theory that every nation has a food that they adore and that the rest of the world recognizes as utterly repulsive.
> 
> I mean, I eat peanut butter toast most mornings for breakfast; I love to make peanut butter cookies (and will probably make a big batch to see me through GenCon); a peanut butter and jelly sandwich is a superior comfort food; and I make a mean spicy peanut butter/ginger sauce for doing pseudo-Thai dishes.  But Kim Chee is revolting, I'm convinced they harvest Marmite from toilets that haven't been cleaned in months, and poutine is just a foul blasphemy against everything good and beautiful in the world.
> 
> Daniel




Perhaps the largest reason that I never want to live outside the US is that I wouldn't be able to find certain foods as easily as I can now; peanut butter being the largest example. When I was on vacation in Europe for a while, I'm sorry but the entire continent has simply not figured out how to make proper peanut butter (when I could find it).

As a kid, and now even, I've been known to sit down and eat a jar of peanut butter (with my hands directly, which is the only proper way).

And I actually ate some Kim Chee last night, largely because it's difficult to find in the South, and I was oddly enough in a mood to eat some when I found it for sale at the gorcery store. After an adventure with the lid almost decapitating me from blowing off due to the pressure under the seal, it was pretty good, if a bit of an acquired taste.

Now I need to get some bacon and try a PB&Bacon sandwhich... sounds yummy


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 29, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I love to make peanut butter cookies (and will probably make a big batch to see me through GenCon)




We really need to make sure we hook up for a while at GenCon.    ;p


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 29, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> And I actually ate some Kim Chee last night, largely because it's difficult to find in the South, and I was oddly enough in a mood to eat some when I found it for sale at the gorcery store.




I'm from South Dakota where we don't have ethnic foods.  What is Kim Chee?


----------



## LiKral (Jul 29, 2005)

Peanut butter is so sweet that putting anything else sweet with it sounds disgusting. But peanut butter + cucumber sandwiches are lovely.


----------



## fusangite (Jul 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm from South Dakota where we don't have ethnic foods.  What is Kim Chee?



Korean hot pickled cabbage. To digress completely off this already off-topic thread. Kim Chi is the basis of one of my favourite annecdotes. 

A friend of mine had convinced me to purchase a book called _How to Succeed With Women_ for obvious reasons. But because it was written in that nauseating, optimistic tone self-help books generally are, I had finally put it down in disgust, unable to believe the nonsense they were promising me.

The last thing I had read was a piece of advice claiming that if one has difficulty initiating conversations with women, one should purchase a large, strange-looking object and wander around downtown with it. I think the authors recommended a large teddy bear. 

Anyway, not thinking of the advice at all, I headed out to do my grocery shopping in the town in which I was residing at the time. To my delighted surprise, the store where I normally purchased my groceries was selling kim chi by the gallon in huge, clear plastic buckets. So I bought a gallon of kim chi (it was only $10.99 Cdn.) and began to walk home through downtown Victoria. Now, I gallon of kim chi is not the prettiest sight ever. It looks like someone has taken a bunch of Ukranian cabbage rolls in tomato sauce, thrown them against a wall and then scraped the results into a bucket.

Nevertheless, all kinds of attractive women began coming up to me and asking me about the kim chi as I walked through downtown back to my apartment. When I got home, I finished reading the book, which remains the only self-help book I take seriously.

EDIT: Kim Chi is great on rice with a fried egg on top with a little soya sauce and sesame oil.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jul 29, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> And I actually ate some Kim Chee last night, largely because it's difficult to find in the South,




You should come to Montgomery. With the new Hyundai plant just outside town, we now have three Korean restaurants and at least one korean-specific grocer. 

I've never tried peanut-butter-and-grapes. I saw a Rose is Rose strip where they did that with seedless red grapes and it sounded delicious. 

Rose: Does anyone _know_ about this?
Pasquale: Big Jelly doesn't _want_ anyone to know.

Usuaully it's just been pb+grape jelly, strawberry jam or - best yet - strawberry preserves. Or bananas. Sliced, not mushed, as God intended.

A thought on the Elvis-wich. Given the amount of trouble one has even _holding_ a PB+Banana sandwich, _how_ the heck do you deep-fry one?

The Heartstopper is the Monte Cristo. Take a ham sandwich. Deep-fry that sucker. dust it with powedered sugar and serve it with grape jam in the traditional manner.


----------



## Zander (Jul 29, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Perhaps the largest reason that I never want to live outside the US is that I wouldn't be able to find certain foods as easily as I can now; peanut butter being the largest example. When I was on vacation in Europe for a while, I'm sorry but the entire continent has simply not figured out how to make proper peanut butter (when I could find it).



I agree that British PB is not as good as PB in the US. Thankfully, at least one US brand is available in the UK.


----------



## Zander (Jul 29, 2005)

Cashew butter and cranberry jelly go well together.

Also, PB and hot, sweet chillies, i.e. sweet chilly sauce are good - reminds me of Thai cuisine.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jul 29, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> A thought on the Elvis-wich. Given the amount of trouble one has even _holding_ a PB+Banana sandwich, _how_ the heck do you deep-fry one?




I think it was pan-fried (like a grilled-cheese sandwich), not deep-fried.  I've also heard that when Elvis had them, whoever cooked them used one full stick of butter per sandwich.  No wonder the guy died.


----------



## reveal (Jul 29, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I think it was pan-fried (like a grilled-cheese sandwich), not deep-fried.  I've also heard that when Elvis had them, whoever cooked them used one full stick of butter per sandwich.  No wonder the guy died.




Whoops! You're right.


----------



## reveal (Jul 29, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> A thought on the Elvis-wich. Given the amount of trouble one has even _holding_ a PB+Banana sandwich, _how_ the heck do you deep-fry one?




Just like the Monte Cristo.


----------



## D_Sinclair (Jul 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Mush it up?!  That's just gross!
> 
> I like my bananas more on the green side of yellow (like, just turned yellow yellow) and sliced and placed on top of the peanut butter that way.  Makes for a sammich that's somewhat hard to handle at times - but darnit! it's good with a glass of milk.




Treat the peanut butter like glue and spread some on both slices of bread. Then it "glues" the bread to the banana slices to the other slice of bread. makes handling problems disappear.

That trick definitely does not work with jellies or jam, even if it does keep the jelly from soaking through the bread in the 4-6 hours between making a sandwich before going to work and eating it at lunch time...


----------



## Pielorinho (Jul 29, 2005)

I confess that my jab against poutine was a cheap shot:  I've never tried it, and I don't actually think it sounds that bad, but I just needed something to fill out a list of weird cultural dishes.

And now I realize I left out haggis.  'Course, it's not like Scottish folk like haggis either, so I guess that's okay.

I shoulda mentioned the Scandinavian love of extra-salty licorice.

Daniel


----------



## fusangite (Jul 29, 2005)

A proper Monte Cristo sandwich is pan-fried not deep-fried. You essentially make sugarless french toast and, when one side of each slice of bread has been cooked, you place between the two cooked sides turkey, cheese and ham and then cook the two remaining (outer) sides of the french toast during which time the cheese melts. Also, french toast, regardless of what you are doing with it, should only have icing sugar applied _after_ cooking. Melting icing sugar is pointless, unless one is making icing.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jul 29, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> {Kim chi is} Korean hot pickled cabbage.




Apparently, the traditional preparation technique includes putting it in an earthenware pot and burying the pot for a while, to ferment / pickle.  I've had it once -- when I was a kid, my cousin was in the Marine Corps, and married a Korean woman when he was stationed there; she made it for us once.  Mostly I remember that it was insanely spicy-hot.  Sort of like if Satan made cole slaw. 

There's an episode of the TV show "M*A*S*H" in which Major Burns sees a local burying something near the camp, and is sure that it's a land mine.  He has it dug up, and it turns out it was a pot of kim chi.


----------



## reveal (Jul 29, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> There's an episode of the TV show "M*A*S*H" in which Major Burns sees a local burying something near the camp, and is sure that it's a land mine.  He has it dug up, and it turns out it was a pot of kim chi.




That's the only reason I know what Kim Chi is.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 30, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like peanutbutter sandwiches. So much so, that I have tried various kinds of other condiments than jelly on them. So far I have had them with grape jelly (my fave kind of jelly), honey and chocolate syrup. Yes, chocolate syrup. I took some PB over to a friends house this past weekend and he didn't have any jelly so he put chocolate syrup on 'em instead. I have to admit, it wasn't at all bad. What other condiments besides jelly do you like on your PB sandwiches? And what other condiments would you reccommend to someone thats willing to try anything once?




Peanut butter and Miracle Whip.  Yum yum!!!

But for god's sake, *DON'T DO PB & MAYONNAISE!!!*  Miracle Whip and Mayonnaise are _entirely different_ and don't let anyone tell you different!


----------



## reveal (Jul 30, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> But for god's sake, *DON'T DO PB & MAYONNAISE!!!*




Suh, I say, suh, you have offended me.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 30, 2005)

My god, just read through this thread and I cannot believe how many PB & Mayo lovers there are.      I hope nobody took offense at my railing against it above- I guess it's all about individual taste.

Jesus, you guys.  PB & _mayo?_ Ick!


----------



## reveal (Jul 30, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> My god, just read through this thread and I cannot believe how many PB & Mayo lovers there are.      I hope nobody took offense at my railing against it above- I guess it's all about individual taste.
> 
> Jesus, you guys.  PB & _mayo?_ Ick!




My wife always looks at me funny when I make one. She's never had one but she won't try it because she thinks it's nasty.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 30, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Suh, I say, suh, you have offended me.




My apologies, reveal (and anyone else put off by my post above).  I hadn't read the thread before I posted, and I cannot count the number of times I've told someone about PB & MW and they've said, "EWWW!  Peanut butter and mayonnaise??"

*"NO YOU FREAK!*  Mayonnaise is _not_ Miracle Whip and Miracle Whip is _not_ mayo!!!"  (bangs head on table again and again and again)

So, nothing against you mayo-lovers- I use plenty of the stuff myself, but more with lunchmeat, burgers, hot dogs, etc.  I just can't comprehend liking the pb & mayo combo, myself.  

Then again, I also hate cheese.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 30, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> My wife always looks at me funny when I make one. She's never had one but she won't try it because she thinks it's nasty.




When I was a kid I once made a sandwich that involved:

Peanut butter
butter
mayo
jelly
lunchmeat (bologna?)
potato chips
mustard
ketchup

Silly kids.


----------



## reveal (Jul 30, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> My apologies, reveal (and anyone else put off by my post above).  I hadn't read the thread before I posted, and I cannot count the number of times I've told someone about PB & MW and they've said, "EWWW!  Peanut butter and mayonnaise??"
> 
> *"NO YOU FREAK!*  Mayonnaise is _not_ Miracle Whip and Miracle Whip is _not_ mayo!!!"  (bangs head on table again and again and again)
> 
> ...




No apologies necessary. It's not like you called everyone who ate PB&J and Mayo bad names. At least not out loud.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 30, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> No apologies necessary. It's not like you called everyone who ate PB&J and Mayo bad names. At least not out loud.




No, just the people who don't recognize the difference between mayo and Miracle Whip.


----------



## fusangite (Jul 30, 2005)

I love mayonaise. Miracle Whip is an abomination against God. And not just because it's un-kosher. Don't you notice that if you get it on your hands, you can't get rid of the smell? Miracle whip is essentially a dangerous and blasphemous attempt by scientists to hybridize cheap custard filling with mayonaise and managing to combine the worst features of the two while discarding the best. Well, that nearly captures it -- actually maybe a better way to describe it is as an attempt to simulate custard using whole eggs and then, for some reason, adding salt and vinegar to it. 

Anything made out of eggs is better with peanut butter than miracle whip -- and that includes fried eggs, poached eggs, trifle, creme brulee, scrambled eggs, you name it. 

Jester, that sandwich you made: I made it when I was 6. I spent the next 40 minutes vomiting it up.


----------



## wingsandsword (Jul 30, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Mostly I remember that it was insanely spicy-hot.  Sort of like if Satan made cole slaw.



Interestingly, the extreme spiciness of Kim chee has been attributed to why SARS had a remarkably low infection rate in Korea during it's outbreak (given it's spread through the rest of Asia left Korea largely untouched), the spices act as an antimicrobial agent (think about how it's burning your taste buds, then realize it does that to germs too).   It is much like why wasabi is added to sushi, besides the flavor, they discovered before refrigeration that it sharply reduced food poisoning, now we know that wasabi is quite effective at killing microbes normally related to food poisoning, and wasabi is botanically also a member of the cabbage family).


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Jul 30, 2005)

Y'all have inspired me.  As I type this, my children are having their first ever PB & banana sandwiches.  And I'm having one too.  Yum.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 30, 2005)

Peanut Butter and Nutella

and bananna

and fruit preserves

and maybe some honey

and, occasionally, a few marshmallows, but then it requires microwaving.

That whole peanut-butter and lunch meats and mayo and kim-chee with vegemite and avocado and mustard with bacon and jelly and syrup and cheese and pickles thing you all are talking about is just gross!  I don't care if you pan or deep fry it.  It's still gross.  Some foods don't go together, no matter how delicious they might be separately.

Shemeska: for reference, when the kim chee, or anything else pre-packaged, for that matter, swells, that usually means that something bacterial is developing inside and it should no longer be eaten.  Food poisoning is bad and can happen with just about any food, so please don't eat from swollen cans or jars anymore.  We value your posts too much to have you die eating bad fiendish coleslaw.


----------



## Torm (Jul 31, 2005)

I can't believe this thread has gone this far and no one has mentioned putting PB in a bowl, mixing it with a goodly amount of maple syrup, and then using that for the sandwich! No one else from the Ozarks on here?  

Peanut butter with bacon AND maple syrup sounds pretty good - I'll have to try adding bacon, now that I've seen a few mention it here. I usually eat some bacon together in the same bites with pancakes and syrup and I like that that way, so why not?

A friend of mine from Mass. introduced me to the whole PB & Marshmallow Cream - also known as a fluffenutter sandwich. Good stuff on occasion, although the marshmallow is a little hard to spread.

Once a year at Mabon (aka Harvest Home), I make up a big bunch of peanut butter mixed with cream cheese and apple juice for some of my friends. Makes a darn fine dip for apple slices, and I usually have a little left over so I've made sandwiches with that. Pretty good that way, too.


----------



## Templetroll (Jul 31, 2005)

PB&grape jelly or jam - wife and daughter like jelly so we get that unless I'm doing the shopping.  PB&Fluff is cool but I don't need that much sugar ever.

banana should be alone on buttered toast.  it has the nutty flavor by itself and does not need PB.  I can understand why you _might _ put PB on it just adding my view on that topic.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 31, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> big bunch of peanut butter mixed with cream cheese



genius!


----------



## fusangite (Jul 31, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> Peanut Butter and Nutella



I love Nutella. For years they had an Amiga 1000 in their ads.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 31, 2005)

PB & cold pepperoni pizza, just a peanut butter sandwich with a slice of pizza in there. Yum.

PB, black olives, and tabasco. I've thought about adding onions and fruit maybe to this one. It helps if the bread is toasted very crisp.

And PB & chicken with rice is awesome - but that's more of a stir fry sandwhich than anything else.

Oh yeah, one more. PB & absolutely fresh pineapple is really good too. Unfortunately since I left Hawai'i I've decided that pineapple isn't the same at all. It has to be really really firm or else it doesn't feel right with the peanut butter.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 31, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> I love Nutella.



I grew up on Nutella, but for the longest time, I thought that nobody else had ever heard of it.    

We used to have to buy Nutella at the commissary because regular grocery stores didn't carry it. Then again, when my folks first came to the states, grocers didn't know what yoghurt was, but would special-order it on the condition that you agreed to buy it by the case.

I felt kind of guilty the first time I put PB and Nutella on a sandwich together - it seemed like such a waste of Nutella, like mixing expensive, top-shelf liquor with generic soda, but we only ever buy JIF, and hey - it tastes good, so I no longer have qualms about it.


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 1, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> We used to have to buy Nutella at the commissary because regular grocery stores didn't carry it.




It's only in the past 10 years or so that Nutella's become widely available here in the U.S.  I don't care for it much, but my wife's an addict.  She discovered it while visiting Europe.


----------



## haiiro (Aug 1, 2005)

I remember being quite find of PB + applesauce, as well as PB + applesauce + slices of banana. Good stuff.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 1, 2005)

haiiro said:
			
		

> I remember being quite find of PB + applesauce, as well as PB + applesauce + slices of banana. Good stuff.



 Yes!


----------



## fusangite (Aug 1, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> I grew up on Nutella, but for the longest time, I thought that nobody else had ever heard of it.



I only purchased it because I was an Amiga user.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 1, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Peanut butter with bacon AND maple syrup sounds pretty good - I'll have to try adding bacon, now that I've seen a few mention it here.




Torm, are you a halfling?

Famous quote from my halfling campaign: "Everything is better with bacon."

Heck, they stuff bacon-wrapped sausages into roasting pork!


----------



## reveal (Aug 1, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Torm, are you a halfling?




If so, I have the perfect Christmas gifts for you, Torm.

Bacon Scented Candles

Bacon Air Freshener


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 1, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Heck, they stuff bacon-wrapped sausages into roasting pork!




What's better than one meat?  Two meats.

Bacon is the quintessential second meat.


----------



## Xath (Aug 1, 2005)

My cousin had a phase where he would only eat Peanutbutter & Applebutter sandwiches.  I've always been a fan of the classic PBJ myself, sometimes with some plain potato chips.


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 1, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Heck, they stuff bacon-wrapped sausages into roasting pork!




I think you've discovered the porcine equivalent of the Terducken.


----------



## Wereserpent (Aug 2, 2005)

How about a Peanut-Butter and Banana sandwich that is deep-fried and covered in powdered sugar and whipped cream?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 2, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> How about a Peanut-Butter and Banana sandwich that is deep-fried and covered in powdered sugar and whipped cream?



 Put maple syrup on it and I'd call it a meal!!


----------



## Torm (Aug 2, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> genius!



I can't take credit - as a matter of fact, I probably would have turned up my nose at the idea if I hadn't been in one of those ackward social situations where you HAVE to try food: One of my former DMs used one of our gaming sessions as a Pampered Chef party, and as a result I got introduced to that and a pretty good little recipe that involves putting spinach leaves and shaved ham or turkey (or both) on soft taco shells and using cream cheese as the "glue" to roll the things up. I didn't appreciate him using the session that way without at least a warning beforehand, but I still use both those recipes, so I guess I can't complain too much.  

And no, Jester, I'm not a Halfling, but I do find that many things are better with bacon - especially the BMT at Subway. Cheese, Double Meat, Double Bacon, and nothing on but salt and pepper. Always gets a sideways look from the "sandwich artist".


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 2, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> And no, Jester, I'm not a Halfling, but I do find that many things are better with bacon - especially the BMT at Subway. Cheese, Double Meat, Double Bacon, and nothing on but salt and pepper. Always gets a sideways look from the "sandwich artist".




I was a sandwich artist through most of high school and that is far, far, far from the strangest thing I've ever seen ordered.  Seafood salad with pizza sauce and bacon?  Thanks, but no thanks.

... sounds delicious, though.  Mmmmm... meat.


----------



## Zander (Aug 2, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Heck, they stuff bacon-wrapped sausages into roasting pork!



I guess they're not Muslim, Jewish or Seventh Day Adventists!


----------



## the Jester (Aug 2, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> I guess they're not Muslim, Jewish or Seventh Day Adventists!




No, they're Baconists.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 2, 2005)

Not a sandwich, but one of the ways we eat PB at home - 
A sauce of crunchy PB, ketchup, balsamic vinegar and finely chopped onion (all microwaved or heated over low heat on the stove) served over noodles or spaghetti.  A surprisingly tasty approximation of Thai peanut sauce


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 2, 2005)

I just created a new PB sammich: Peanut Butter, cucumbers, a hardboiled egg, and milk.

It's yummy.

^_^

The key is to hollow out the egg, and fill it with milk.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 2, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> No, they're Baconists.



 I'd be a baconist. Where do I sign up?!

Though shalt hold no other false meats before Me! So sayeth Bacon!


----------



## Roadkill101 (Aug 2, 2005)

I have had PB on a sandwich with the folowing:

Jellies, Jams and Preserves
Bannana
Marshmallow spread
Honey
Margarine and Butter
Grilled PB
And two I've not seen mentioned yet:
Tomato
Onion

I may have also  had it with Bologna and Bacon (seperately), because I've  heard of these combinations prior to reading this trhread.
Peanut butter is just one of those things that seems to go with almost any combination, I'll have to try some of the ones I've seen here.


----------



## warlord (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok some of the PB & sandwiches I've made:
PB&Salami
PB&Saurkruat
PB&Strawbarries/blueberries/raspberries
PB&Cucumber


----------



## AdamBomb (Aug 2, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Bananas. Mmmm.
> 
> I've heard that Australians don't eat PB&J/find it gross... find it so strange...




Yup, this is true.  Australians think of PB as a savory food, not a sweet one.  Eating PB with J would be like eating a salami and honey sandwich, or some other strange savory/sweet combination.  They eat PB sandwiches with just butter or margarine.
They're aren't big fans of Reese's PB cups either, until they actually /try/ one.
Living in Oz got me hooked on peanut butter and vegemite on toast for breakfast.  Not on the same piece of toast, but one of each.  You eat the vegemite one first, and then the PB one is like a little breakfast desert.  yum!


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 2, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I'd be a baconist. Where do I sign up?!
> 
> Though shalt hold no other false meats before Me! So sayeth Bacon!




Bacon bacon bacon bacon!  I smell *bacon*!!!

(One of my favorite ads...)


----------



## Tinner (Aug 3, 2005)

When I was a kid I used to eat PB & Brown Sugar sandwiches. Pretty good, but a little too sweet for me now.
Cherry Pie filling also combines nicely with PB.
I also like regular PB&J on Rye bread.

I'm surprised more Origins goers haven't chimed in about the deliciousness that is the Krema Nut Company's PB Apple Cheescake sandwich!
Fresh homemade peanut butter on fresh homemade wheat bread, then a layer of cream cheese, topped with apple pie filling, and another slice of that great bread.
The things costs $3, and stands about 3 inches tall. At the con I would eat one for breakfast, and be good to go for the rest of the day.
Sooooooo good!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 3, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> I'm surprised more Origins goers haven't chimed in about the deliciousness that is the Krema Nut Company's PB Apple Cheescake sandwich!



 That sounds absolutely amazing.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 3, 2005)

Have pickles been mentioned?  I've had peanut butter & dill pickle spears .. tasty, but juicy.


----------



## warlord (Aug 4, 2005)

PB&Bacon and my personal favorite PB&Sex.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 4, 2005)

PB & Honey on Potato Bread is heaven.


----------



## Zander (Aug 4, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> PB & Honey on Potato Bread is heaven.



What's potato bread? I don't think they have it over here. :\


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 4, 2005)

Where's "over here"?


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 4, 2005)

Potato bread (at least, the stuff I've ever seen) is sort of like a heavier-duty white bread.


----------



## Storm Raven (Aug 4, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> What's potato bread? I don't think they have it over here. :\




It is bread made with potato water and mashed or riced potatoes. An example recipe:

Potato Bread
Ingredients:
1 cup warm potato water
2 package active dry yeast
4 tablespoons honey
6 1/2 cups unbleached white flour
1 cup warm milk
1/2 cup melted butter
2 eggs - beaten lightly
1 cup riced or thoroughly mashed potatoes
2 teaspoons salt
2 cups bread flour


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> What's potato bread? I don't think they have it over here. :\




It's bread made with the water left over from boiling potatoes, so it's starchier than normal. Here's an easy recipe for it:

http://www.breadinfo.com/recipeshc.shtml

You can buy it on the shelves in the grocery store just like you can regular wheat or white bread.


----------

